# Waiting for the Ballot.



## jmflores (Jul 31, 2013)

My interviews are over and they turned out great, now I am patiently awaiting the Ballot and the results, the next two weeks will be hard but I will diligently await the Stated meeting while I will try to keep busy reading about Freemasonry, Zaden will be also waiting alongside myself. I'm sure all will go well.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro Darren (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome. I am in the same position but I have a 3 month wait for the vote and then 1 month after that for initiation. Oh it's going to be a LONG 4 months for me.


----------



## jmflores (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope you will be accepted, and wish you the best brother.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## Bro Darren (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm sure that we will both do fine. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## crono782 (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck friend!


----------



## jmflores (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all of your support. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K (Jul 31, 2013)

Exciting time! Good luck.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## jmflores (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes indeed Bro. Colby, thanks!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 1, 2013)

All of the best, my ballot vote is TONIGHT!! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jmflores (Aug 1, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> All of the best, my ballot vote is TONIGHT!!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thanks and I also hope for the best for you as well, when will you know??

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you. Probably by tomorrow or in next few days. Charged my phone fully in case I get phoned later lol, don't want to miss it! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jmflores (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to inform yall Brothers, Zaden (Wes) and I passed our ballots and were voted in tonight at Oak Forest Lodge #1398!!!!

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jmflores (Aug 12, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> Thank you. Probably by tomorrow or in next few days. Charged my phone fully in case I get phoned later lol, don't want to miss it!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Brother how did your ballot go?? Hope for the best.


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 15, 2013)

It went well thank you and I am getting initiated tomorrow (Saturday) at 11am under the GLSA (Grand Lodge of South Africa). Very much looking forward to it!!  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Manialagan (Mar 8, 2020)

Bro Darren said:


> Awesome. I am in the same position but I have a 3 month wait for the vote and then 1 month after that for initiation. Oh it's going to be a LONG 4 months for me.


----------

